

Banning 'Q' and 'Z' from passwords - coldtraveller
http://security.stackexchange.com/q/57909/46535

======
antsar
Prior discussion (42 comments as of now) -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741443)

------
Alupis
Link bait to boost StackExchange account. There is a prior discussion already
at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741443)

Pay this post no attention.

------
elwell
Relevant explanatory sub-link:
[http://farm1.static.flickr.com/45/148973327_325aa5357d_m.jpg](http://farm1.static.flickr.com/45/148973327_325aa5357d_m.jpg)

------
Brandon0
Wait. What?

